# Laichverhalten - Hecht



## jkc (6. März 2010)

Hi, 
da Kollege Esox ja demnächst anfangen sollte zu laichen und ich mal bei uns am Gewässer nachschauen wollte, ob ich nicht die ein oder andere "Hochzeit" beobachten kann wollte ich mal nachfragen ob jemand ein Temperaturfenster nennen kann, wann es denn wirklich losgeht.
Wie sieht`s mit anderen Faktoren aus wie z.B. Tageslänge?

Was brauchen die Eier dann an Tagesgraden zur Entwicklung?

Hab schon gegoogelt, aber nichts wirklich vertrauenswürdiges gefunden...

Grüße JK


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

Hi,
ich bin ja immer mit dem Boot inkl. Echolot unterwegs und letztes Jahr konnte ich Mitte/Ende März  bei einer Wassertemperatur von 11-14 Grad einige Hechte bei ihrer Hochzeit beobachten .( Wasser erwärmte sich im Laufe der Tage )
Hatte es mir extra aufgeschrieben weil ich dieses Schauspiel dieses Jahr gerne nocheinmal verfolgen möchte.
Ganz nah am Ufer , meist da wo Büsche oder Pflanzen ins Wasser ragten sah man erst mehrere Hechte die ein Weibchen belagerten .
Es ist schon erstaunlich das , das Weibchen um einiges größer war als die Männchen.
Nach einigen Tagen waren an dieser Stelle dann aber nur noch dieses eine Hechtpärchen zu sehen.
Gruß Udo
PS. bei Zandern ist das noch erstaunlicher , keinen Meter vom Ufer weg passt der Zander dann über viele Tage auf sein Gelege auf , immer im Umktreis von nur ein paar Metern


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

Hi,
ich nochmal .
Besonnders traurig finde ich es dann wenn Kids das auch zufällig sehen und dann versuchen die Hechte oder Zander mit dicken Drillingen zu reißen weil sie ja nicht anbeißen wollten.
Alles schon erlebt.
Aber da musste auch schon die ein oder andere Rute dran glauben , wenn ich so etwas sehe dann kann ich verdammt böse werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gardenfly (6. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

Die Hechtlaichzeit ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich, ich kenne einen Teich da Laichen die Hechte zwischen den 6 und 12 März egal wie kalt oder warm es ist, ein Gewässer daneben (50m)  deutlich später .


----------



## Sneep (6. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

Hallo,

innerhalb ihres Verbreitungsgebietes laichen Hechte (Esox lucius)von Februar bis Juni. 

Das Laichen beginnt bei Temperaturen oberhalb 5 Grad.

Wenn im Mai die Weißfischbrut in Massen auftritt, müssen die Junghechte die richtige Größe haben, um diese zu fressen.

Die Hechte sind daher darauf angewiesen, früh zu laichen und genau den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu erwischen. 

Der Laichzeitpunkt ist somit auch abhängig von der bevorzugten Beute einer Hechtpopulation und deren Laichverhalten.

An diesem Ziel richtet sich alles aus.

In ihrem Verbreitungsgebiet sind Hechte in einem Alter von 2-5 Jahren und einer Länge von ca. 25-55 cm geschlechtsreif.

Zum Laichen ist die Art dringend auf eine Unterwasservegetation angewiesen. Hier werden flache, warme Stellen bevorzugt, damit die Eier sich möglichst schnell entwickeln.

Dazu sammeln sich mehrere Männchen bei einem Weibchen. Die Weibchen sind in der Regel deutlich größer als die Männchen.
Damit diese die Männchen nicht sofort angreifen, haben sie in der Laichzeit eine Beißhemmung. Diese ist jedoch nach dem eigenen ablaichen aufgehoben und manches Männchen endet dennoch als Snack.

Die eigentliche Eiablage findet in der Regel mit nur einem Männchen statt.

Das  Paar schwimmt über die Pflanzen und legt 5-60 Eier pro 
Durchgang ab. Der Vorgang kann sich über mehrere Stunden hinziehen. Während der Pausen werden häufig die Partner gewechselt.

Die Hechteier sind sehr klebrig und haften an den Pflanzen.
Nach 130-140 Tagesgraden schlüpfen bereits die Larven.

Diese haben am Kopf ein Haftorgan mit dem sie sich an Pflanzen anheften. Während dieser Ruhephase ernährt sich die Hechtlarve von ihrem Dottersack. Ist dieser aufgebraucht, löst sich die Larve und geht auf Beutefang. Das beginnt mit Plankton, geht über Insektenlarven und mit Erscheinen der neuen Weißfischbrut geht der Junghecht zu Fischnahrung über.

Jetzt beansprucht er ein eigenes Revier, welches er auch gegen seine Geschwister erbittert verteidigt. Dadurch kann auch bei einer großen Zahl an Nachkommen der Bestand nicht ausufern. Durch diesen Kannibalismus der Jungtiere überleben immer nur so viele Hechte wie Standplätze und Futter vorhanden sind.

snEEp


----------



## moon2k3 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

hey sneep sehr interesante und vor allem logische erklärung 
bzw sagen wir es mal so top info 

kannst du vllt das leichverhalten der Zander auch so genau erklären ???

Diese erfahrung konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht beobachten, schade eigentlich hört sich mehr als interesant an 

ich weiss nur vom Zander das dass männliche tier das gelege bewacht bis es schlüpft


----------



## jkc (7. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

Hi, danke für die Info, dummerweise fällt die Wassertemperatur gerade wieder (immo 3,7°).
Ich halte die Augen aber auf...

Grüße JK


----------



## Sneep (8. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*



moon2k3 schrieb:


> hey sneep sehr interesante und vor allem logische erklärung
> bzw sagen wir es mal so top info
> 
> kannst du vllt das leichverhalten der Zander auch so genau erklären ???
> ...



   Hallo,

Ja, kann ich versuchen.

Zander laichen zum 1. Mal mit 3-10 Jahren, in der Regel mit 4 Jahren. Die Laichzeit fällt in den April und Mai.
Das Laichen beginnt bei Temperaturen von 10-14 Grad.
Die Eier entwickeln sich aber erst bei einer Temperatur von über 10,5 Grad zur Larve. Der Zander kann kurze Laichwanderungen unternehmen. Bestände im Brackwasser unternehmen auch längere Wanderungen ins Süßwasser.

Die Männchen bilden Reviere und legen auf sandigem oder kiesigem Boden eine Grube mit einer Tiefe von 10-15 cm und einem Durchmesser von 50cm an. 
In schlammigen Gewässern werden auch Wurzelwerk und Äste auf dem Grund gereinigt, um darauf zu laichen.
Diese Nester liegen in Tiefen von 1-3 Metern.
Gelaicht wird in der Dämmerung oder nachts.
Die Tiere laichen in Paaren. Das Weibchen stellt sich über die Grube und wird vom Männchen in ca. 1 Meter Abstand mit großer Geschwindigkeit umkreist.

Dann wird das Nest gemeinsam überschwommen und in mehreren Phasen die Eier und das Sperma abgegeben. 
Wenn alle Eier abgelaicht sind, verlässt das Weibchen das Nest.

Das Männchen bleibt am Nest, fächert den Eiern Sauerstoff zu und verteidigt die Brut vehement gegen alles, was sich bewegt.

Leider machen sich das einige "Angler" zunutze, indem sie bekannte Laichstellen wie zum Beispiel ausgelegte Laichbürsten zu dieser Zeit abblinkern.
Wenn man solche ausbringt, sollte das Fischen an dieser Stelle während der Laichzeit untersagt sein.

Da die Männchen sofort in  blinder Wut den Blinker angreifen, kann man auf diese Art die Männchen reihenweise wegfangen. 
Die Brut geht dann in der Regel zugrunde.

Nach 110 Tagesgraden schlüpft die Brut. Sie ist lichtscheu und versteckt sich an dunklen Stellen unter Steinen u.ä.
Dort lebt die Larve von ihrem Dottersack. Ist dieser aufgebraucht, verlässt der Brütling sein Versteck und beginnt  Plankton zu jagen. 
Eine kritische Zeit für den Jungzander ist der 1. Winter. Hier gehen viele Jungtiere zugrunde die sich während des Sommers nicht genug Reserven anfressen konnten.


sneep


----------



## moon2k3 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

Vielen dank Sneep 
also ca 7-11 Tage 
musste erstmal nach Tagesgraden googeln ^^ 

nun kann ich auch vllt bissel besser entscheiden welcher räuber für mein Teich besser geeignet is ^^


----------



## jens_z (8. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

@Sneep: Ich bin echt beeindruckt! Alles sehr gut und leicht verständlich erklärt, solltest mal nen Buch schreiben. Hast du den Barsch und die Forelle auch drauf? Du hast mein Interesse geweckt.


----------



## Sneep (8. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*



jens_z schrieb:


> @Sneep: Ich bin echt beeindruckt! Alles sehr gut und leicht verständlich erklärt, solltest mal nen Buch schreiben. Hast du den Barsch und die Forelle auch drauf? Du hast mein Interesse geweckt.



Hallo,

Danke für den freundlichen Kommentar, es hilft aber nicht|supergri

Denn Bücher kann man nicht nur schreiben, sondern auch lesen.

Das mache ich auch, wenn ich hier etwas poste.

Der Zander war ja noch o.k. aber ich wollte da keine Serie daraus machen. Das sind alles frei verfügbare Infos.

Das hat jeder nach 5 Minuten googeln zusammengetragen.

Ich werd eure Faulheit noch unterstützen

Ein Tip ist immer  die Internetseite Fishbase.org. 

Das ist zwar in Englisch, aber hier findet man wirklich alles über eine Art, sehr gut gemacht.


snEEp


----------



## jens_z (8. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

@Sneep: Hast ja recht, aber ich dachte ich geh mal den Weg des geringsten Widerstands!


----------



## Lenzibald (9. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

Servus. Den Zandern konnte ich mal beim Laichen bei mir im Teich zusehen. Ein Weibchen so ca 60-70cm und 4 Männchen alle so um die 45-55cm. Weibchen wurde von den Männchen regelrecht umschwärmt. Danach blieb ein Männchen beim Gelege und hat aufgepasst hab mal mit nem kleinen Ast ins Wasser hat das Männchen sofort in den Ast gebissen habs dann in Ruhe gelassen das Gelege. Werde mal schauen ob ich heuer kleine Zander sehe.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*



Sneep schrieb:


> Da die Männchen sofort in blinder Wut den Blinker angreifen, kann man auf diese Art die Männchen reihenweise wegfangen.
> Die Brut geht dann in der Regel zugrunde.


 
Wie lange bewachen die Männchen die Brut?
Macht es da nicht vielleicht sogar Sinn, die Schonzeit noch einige Wochen über die eigentliche Laichzeit auszudehnen?
#c


----------



## Udo561 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*



Sneep schrieb:


> Zander laichen zum 1. Mal mit 3-10 Jahren, in der Regel mit 4 Jahren. Die Laichzeit fällt in den April und Mai.
> Das Laichen beginnt bei Temperaturen von 10-14 Grad.



Hi,
bei uns laichen die Zander allerdings schon um einiges früher , letztes Jahr hatte ich die ersten Zander schon um den 20. März beobachten können, aber da hatte es bei uns im See auch schon an den Ufern auch schon 12 Grad.
Meiner Meinung kommt es nur auf die Wassertemperatur an , der Zeitraum spielt nicht so eine große Rolle , sobald das Wasser die geeignete Temperatur hat gehts los mit dem Laichgeschäft.
Gruß Udo


----------



## snofla (9. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wie lange bewachen die Männchen die Brut?
> Macht es da nicht vielleicht sogar Sinn, die Schonzeit noch einige Wochen über die eigentliche Laichzeit auszudehnen?
> #c



bewacht wird das Nest ca 14 Tage; Schonzeit bei uns bis zum 30 Mai......:m


----------



## Udo561 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

Hi,
leider ist es hier bei uns auf dem campingplatz so das sich die meisten Kids eh nicht an die Schonzeit halten.
Hier sieht man sehr viel Zander laichen , meist von den Stegen oder sogar vom Ufer aus und dann wird mit dicken Drillingen versucht die Fische zu reißen.
Und wenn man die Eltern der Kids darauf anspricht heisst es das es hier soooo viel Zander gibt da kommt es auf den ein oder anderen die die Kids reissen ja nicht an.#q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bungo (9. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> leider ist es hier bei uns auf dem campingplatz so das sich die meisten Kids eh nicht an die Schonzeit halten.
> Hier sieht man sehr viel Zander laichen , meist von den Stegen oder sogar vom Ufer aus und dann wird mit dicken Drillingen versucht die Fische zu reißen.
> Und wenn man die Eltern der Kids darauf anspricht heisst es das es hier soooo viel Zander gibt da kommt es auf den ein oder anderen die die Kids reissen ja nicht an.#q
> Gruß Udo



Mal abgesehen davon, dass du das schonmal geschrieben hast, da wäre bei mir der Spaß vorbei.
Ich würde den Eltern klipp und klar sagen: Aufhören, oder Anzeige.
5 Minuten später würde ich mit dem Fotoapperat dort stehen.


----------



## snofla (9. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

@ Udo

kannste nicht dem Campingbesitzer Bescheid geben,ich denke der wirds so sehen wie du oder meinste nicht..........viel Erfolg


----------



## Sneep (9. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei uns laichen die Zander allerdings schon um einiges früher , letztes Jahr hatte ich die ersten Zander schon um den 20. März beobachten können, aber da hatte es bei uns im See auch schon an den Ufern auch schon 12 Grad.
> Meiner Meinung kommt es nur auf die Wassertemperatur an , der Zeitraum spielt nicht so eine große Rolle , sobald das Wasser die geeignete Temperatur hat gehts los mit dem Laichgeschäft.
> Gruß Udo



Hallo,

damit es zu keinen Missverständnissen kommt.

Alle diese Angaben beziehen sich auf das *Verbreitungsgebiet* der Art und nicht auf Deutschland.

Daher kommen teilweise extreme Werte heraus, die wir bei uns so nicht beobachten können.

Wenn eine Art von Spanien bis Sibirien vorkommt, erhalte ich natürlich extrem unterschiedliche Laichzeiträume, die mit unseren Verhältnissen nichts zu tun haben.

mfG

sneep


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

@Sneep 
Einfacher gesagt!
Es kommt auf das Klima und Gewässerzustand an wann der Hecht Laicht!


----------



## Sneep (12. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @Sneep
> Einfacher gesagt!
> Es kommt auf das Klima und Gewässerzustand an wann der Hecht Laicht!



Hallo,

Ich glaube, jetzt habe ich es verstanden.

Also, wenn das Gewässer in einem guten Zustand ist, laichen die Viecher eher?  

Sorry, aber mir war danach.

SNEEP


----------



## Udo561 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*



snofla schrieb:


> @ Udo
> 
> kannste nicht dem Campingbesitzer Bescheid geben,ich denke der wirds so sehen wie du oder meinste nicht..........viel Erfolg





 Hi,
 leider interessiert das den Betreiber nicht , lieber zahlende Gäste deren Kinder Hechte oder Zander während der Laichzeit reissen anstatt einen leeren Campingplatz.
 Bisher habe ich ja immer ganz normal mit den Eltern gesprochen , ihen erklärt das so bals überhaupt keine Fische mehr hier rumschwimmen , die meisten verstehen es ja , aber es gibt eben immer noch Eltern denen es egal ist was ihre Kinder so treiben , hauptsache die Kids sind beschäftigt und nerven nicht #q


 Letztes Jahr konnte man Mitte März übrigens schon die ersten Zander im Flachwasser beobachten , aber noch ist nichts zu sehen , aber die Wassertemperatur hat hier bei uns gerade mal 4 Grad. 

 Gruß Udo


----------



## Moe (12. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Aber da musste auch schon die ein oder andere Rute dran glauben , wenn ich so etwas sehe dann kann ich verdammt böse werden.
> Gruß Udo


Ich hoffe stark, das du hier in deiner Wut das hier so nur hingeschrieben hast...
Die Kinder sind sich sicherlich nicht im klaren darüber was sie da machen. Von daher solltest du den Kindern lieber die Sachlage erklären...

Ruten einkassieren|gr: und dann auch noch von Kindern, sorry, aber das ist ALLERunterste Schublade:v  Abgesehen von der Legalität,aber das wurde in anderen Threads schon mehr als genug diskutiert#d



Nix für ungut, wünsch euch allen viel Erfolg beim Hechte angucken, vielleicht schaffts ja der ein oder andere ein Foto zu machen!!!:vik:


----------



## jkc (12. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*



Moe schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, wünsch euch allen viel Erfolg beim Hechte angucken, vielleicht schaffts ja der ein oder andere ein Foto zu machen!!!:vik:


Jo, genau eigentlich müsste da ein Polarisationsfilter für die Kamera her...

Grüße JK


----------



## snofla (12. März 2010)

*AW: Laichverhalten - Hecht*

@ UDO

das mit den Ruten kaputt hauen lass ma lieber,nur so als Tipp.........Aufklärung hilft mehr

will hoffen das ich es dieses Jahr hinbekomme und ein Video von den Zandern beim Liebesspiel machen kann,nur dazu muss das Wasser weniger werden............|evil:


----------

